# Le "lenzuolate" di provvedimenti, La «lenzuolata» di Bersani



## Wendell Murray

Mai sentita la parola "lenzuolata" che adopera Berlusconi in un'intervista pubblicata oggi su _Il Sole 24 Ore. _Evidentemente si usa nel mondo politico attuale. Neologismo berlusconiano o d'uso normale?


----------



## oetzi

Mai sentito, ma penso che, dopo che l'ha detto Berlusconi, lo risentiremo spesso ...

Comunque, il senso dovrebbe essere quello di un mucchio (bunch o batch) di cose messe insieme alla rinfusa e raccolte con un lenzuolo, appunto, come quando si raccolgono insieme cose diverse e disparate per trasportarle alla meno peggio.


----------



## pizzi

C'è qualche attinenza con le lenzuola anti-smog di Legambiente?


----------



## ElaineG

Anche Bersani ha usato il termine.  In un articolo su _Repubblica, _ha detto "la mia 'lenzuolata' di liberalizzazioni è passata."

Non so chi è stato il primo di usarlo.


----------



## Necsus

Credo sia stato proprio Bersani a definire 'lenzuolata' la lista di liberalizzazioni che presentava, e il significato devo pensare che sia 'un lungo elenco'. A Roma diremmo 'una carrettata'..!  

Pizzi, 'lenzuolata' è stato usato anche per le esposizioni di lenzuola, come quella a cui ti riferisci, ma in questo caso direi che non c'è alcun collegamento...


----------



## pizzi

Necsus said:


> Pizzi, 'lenzuolata' è stato usato anche per le esposizioni di lenzuola, come quella a cui ti riferisci, ma in questo caso direi che non c'è alcun collegamento...


 
Infatti... citavo solo un precedente storico nell'uso del termine  Ciao


----------



## Wendell Murray

In inglese la parola avrebbe il significato "grab bag" come la definisce oetzi. Non conosco le proposte del ministro Bersani, ma cerco adesso quello che lui propone. L'uso del "grab bag" in inglese è quotidiano, si capisce subito cosa vuol dire. La parola "lenzuolata" è del tutto nuova a me, ma non sapevo se ha significato preciso o in genere o in questo contesto all'orecchio d'uno di madre lingua italiana.


----------



## rocamadour

pizzi said:


> C'è qualche attinenza con le lenzuola anti-smog di Legambiente?


 
Ciao pizzi! 
Intuizione parzialmente giusta... Io in effetti avevo interpretato il termine come una specie di "sbandierata" o esposizione di taze-bao, ma a dire la verità non mi ero presa la premura di approfondire l'origine del termine perché, oltre a non piacermi, non mi interessava molto. Ora invece, solleticata da WR , ho voluto approfondire e ho trovato questo:

http://www.adesso-online.de/CoCoCMS/generator/viewDocument.php?doc=20753


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Non so... io lo collego alle ultime elezioni politiche, e alle ultime elezioni per la provincia (o il comune, forse) di Messina, dove le schede elettorali erano molto grandi per contenere tutti i simboli e le liste che si presentavano, così da essere considerate (dai detrattori, soprattutto) vere e proprie lenzuola.
Per analogia, il "pacchetto" (tanto per rimanere sul gergo politico  ) Bersani sarebbe una lista così lunga di provvedimenti anche molto eterogenei tra loro che più che su un foglio entrerebbero meglio su un lenzuolo.
Be' stiamo a vedere se ci sono altre interpretazioni.
A presto


----------



## topomorto

Bersani ha apppena conferermato, in una intervista a "Le invasioni barbariche" , ad esser stato lui il primo ad utilizzare "lenzuolate" nel qualificare le sue stesse liberalizzazioni.
Complimenti ai frequentatori del forum!
Ciao,
Attro


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Grazie Topomorto!
Per caso, ha anche detto perché ha usato questo termine?
Ciao!


----------



## topomorto

No, il dialogo è andato così: Bersani ha descritto alcuni provvedimenti della finanziaria riferiti ad argomenti o a classi di lavoratori specifici per poi accomunare, definendoli "lenzuolate" i altre nortme introdotte con il decreto (convertito) sulle liberalizzazioni.
A quel punto la Bignardi ha interloquito chiedendogli chi avesse introdotto per primo il termine "Lenzuolate" ed il ministro, con una punta di orgoglio ha detto "io" ed allo stupore, lieve ma palese, dela conduttrice Bersani ha puntualizzato "Sì, non son sempre i giornalisti a coniare neologismi".
Ciao,
Attro
(auguri, già che è pasqua)


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Perfetto! Grazie e auguri!


----------



## pizzi

Necsus said:


> A Roma diremmo 'una carrettata'..!



Nella rassegna stampa su Radio Tre, Marco Tarquinio oggi ha detto: _una lenzuolata d'intercettazioni_. Ecco risorto, col significato romano-necsusiano, un termine che pareva negletto.


----------



## longplay

Mi chiedo se sia capitato a qualcuno di "giocare" a 'lenzuolate': se le lenzuola sono ben arrotolate, non feriscono gravemente, ma possono fare abbastanza male.
Una volta si diceva,p.es., "è arrivato con una lenzuolata (tovagliata) di patate...!" (forse anche romanesco).


----------



## RyanLnx

longplay said:


> Mi chiedo se sia capitato a qualcuno di "giocare" a 'lenzuolate': se le lenzuola sono ben arrotolate, non feriscono gravemente, ma possono fare abbastanza male.
> Una volta si diceva,p.es., "è arrivato con una lenzuolata (tovagliata) di patate...!" (forse anche romanesco).


Mai giocato, ma sentito molte volte. Chissà le mazzate!


----------



## pizzi

A volte ho l'impressione che parole terminanti in -ata -ate siano usate per definire genericamente grandi quantità: la paccata di miliardi, la carrettata di tasse, la vagonata di insulti, le lenzuolate di provvedimenti...


----------



## longplay

Non sempre, non sempre...Pizzi: a volte le "ate/a" sono faccende di 'QUALITA' (chiedo perdono).


----------

